# BR5 cd conversion to playable audio format



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

You have at least alerted others of the pitfalls of loading songs without backing them up in their native format. ( I think that a warning (in Bold type) to that effect should be included in the Owner's Manual). I hope paffinity's efforts to help bear fruit for you. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

This is the *Mac OS X binary*. I can build the windows one if you really want.
http://speedy.sh/Cszcg/convertor.zip
Click the filename at the top, don't hit the download button at the bottom (I hate how those sites work).

Use a terminal:
1. Open up launchpad and type terminal. 
2. Change directory to where you downloaded the zip file, probably Downloads.
cd ~/Downloads​3. Unzip the file:
unzip convertor.zip​4. Use the convertall.sh script on your files:
./convertall.sh *.BR5​You must have the "./" in front of the script. Also, not sure if your filesystem is case sensitive, mine is.​
His program seems to think that BR5 files are WMA, not MP3. No idea if true, no way to test out.


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks! I'll have to wait to get to a MAC during the week. Win7 would be awesome


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

Here's the Windows equivalent:
http://speedy.sh/cpNkT/bmwconvertor-windows.zip

Pretty much the same steps, just need to use the convertall.bat file without any parameters. Windows batch files suck compared to real shell scripts. It's hard coded for BR5 files but you can change easily if needed.

Just copy to your br5 directory and convert away!


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks -

Working now. I have to open each BR5 file and it converts it on the fly. It looks like I need to rename the albums (BMW called them ripped file folders) but it is working/converting!!!!

Then it hit a snag - stopped working after about 5 folders and 40 songs... weird. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

Excellent, great to hear. The batch file didn't work?


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

Hmm that's weird. You're doing one file at a time and not using the script?


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

I could not find the directory with the files, so loaded the program. When I opened the first files, they would convert on the fly. in the same folder. The way that BMW exports them as BMWData\Music\ripped 1, then ripped 2..... each folder has songs in it and they were converting by launching them. Then it stopped, said the folder was write protected, so I went to properties to try and undo. On the USB drive it would not let me, so I copied them to a folder on my laptop. There I could unlock them, but no more conversion...


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks - I resorted to good old drag and drop onto the BMWConv file in the folder I created and it worked. Took a while, but all now WMA files.

Really appreciate your assistance!


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great to hear you now have them as wma files for which there are plenty of programs to easily convert them to mp3 format if ever needed. 

Thanks again to paffinity for the big assist to help achieve the objective. 







Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

I'm glad you were able to work that out. It must have been annoying to drag/drop all the files. Did you confirm that they played?


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes - all played. I am going to try the USB stick in the armrest USB drive later today and see how they show up. Since the folders were titled "ripped" I had to manually name them. Should run fine from the external device perspective I think.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wardman said:


> Yes - all played. I am going to try the USB stick in the armrest USB drive later today and see how they show up. Since the folders were titled "ripped" I had to manually name them. Should run fine from the external device perspective I think.


Please report what happened visually and aurally when you used the stick. (I agree tht it should work). You are no doubt 'trailblazing' with your experience and as much info as possible is ideal 'for the record'.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## Wardman (Aug 27, 2011)

Worked great in the play mode in the console. I did not upload, since all songs are there already.

The odd part was having to drag and drop onto the convertor, but it worked. Something that was more GUI like would help us Novices. 

The other odd thing, the USB that originally had the songs is write protected and unable to be formatted. I've tried regedit processes and all....

This should be a sticky post somewhere once compiled/complete.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes your USB worked like my mp3 player. I guess that since it worked well for me I never got around to loading the songs in the GT's HD. 

I agree that a GUI would have been nice since one can deduce a lot frim it. Drag-and-drop does not sound inherently obvious but at least it worked.

I assume you have now backed up your collection in a few places. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## paffinity (May 15, 2014)

If there's enough interest I might consider it, but I hate writing GUI apps. I'm a Linux guy, command line all the way.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

paffinity said:


> If there's enough interest I might consider it, but I hate writing GUI apps. I'm a Linux guy, command line all the way.


Fully understand your sentiment as an intuitive GUI is a theme of mine. I am now goung through something similar with the Nav update. I understand fully what has to happen and why but cannot get WINrar (basically a WINZip for rar files) to recognize the four downloaded files and create the directory for the three USBs needed to effect the update via the USB port in the passenger side footwell. Aggravating to say the least.

I am certain it is a WINrar issue of some sort. (I have Windows 8.1 and WINRar comes in 32 and 64 bit versions which may or may not have an effect). WINRar is not intuitive at all, often, on Extract, presents a window with a bewildering array of 'check box' settings, any one of which might be the key to 'victory'. It does not work like WinZip has for me in the past and I wonder how others have accomplished the update in 45 minutes flat the first time they tried.


----------



## felipegil (May 29, 2016)

Hi paffinity, the link is down. Can you upload it again?

Best,

Felipe


----------

